# How to make a Video DVD from .vob files???



## go4saket (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello friends!

I copied just the .vob files from a few DVD's to my HDD and now I want to write them to a DVD so that I can play it in my DVD player. I used Nero Buring ROM 6 -> DVD Video. After pulling the .vob files in the vedio directory that was displayed by Nero, I got the following error when I started to burn...

"DVD-Video files compliance test failed. The resulting DVD-Video might be unplayable. Do you want to continue?"

I guess it is looking for the other files like "video_ts.bup", "video_ts.ifo", "vts_01_0.bup", "vts_01_0.ifo" etc.

Now, as I didn't copy these files, is it not possible for me to make a video DVD from the .vob file. Incase if it is possible, please tell me the procedure. Moreover, what is the use of the above mentioned files.

Thank you.


----------



## thadhanihemant (Dec 17, 2005)

burn the dvd through "nero vision"
it will automatically create the required files  "video_ts.bup", "video_ts.ifo", "vts_01_0.bup", etc and will wite in the dvd which can be played in any dvd players


----------



## thadhanihemant (Dec 17, 2005)

or instead if u want to use any freeware check this

*www.videohelp.com/~gfd/download/GUI_DVDauthor_Full_Install.zip

u can also do the same thing with gui dvd author


----------



## go4saket (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks thadhanihemant! I tried it with Nero Vision Express and it is working. Now I have another problem...

I have a few original Video DVD's and the problem is that I am unable to copy them. I even tried to make an image of it and also tried to go directly for DVD copy, but all options failed.

Is there any software with the help of which I can copy these CD's. I have tried Nero, Alcohol 120%, DVD Shrink, DVD Decriptor etc, but all failed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 18, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34372

^^
Try this TUT !


----------

